# Blanket Sizing



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 3, 2012)

Apparently I didn't measure right. This picture reminds me of that movie Fat guy in a little coat! Hahaha. I am not saying that Timber is fat, but he IS in a little jacket lol.





It is a 38. You think a 42 would be big enough? His belly and but are hanging out on this one. All the bucles and straps are out to the biggest they can go. I have since adjusted the halter too. The throat latch was too tight in this photo.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 3, 2012)

All mine are in a 42-45 sized blanket. I always measure from the centre of the front of his chest to the centre of his tail at the back across the widest part of his belly. A 42 might fit as long as he doesn't grow any more. Try measuring again to be sure.


----------



## jyuukai (Mar 3, 2012)

Whenever I measure I tend to add 2 inches to the measurement before I order. Some blankets run small, when we ordered a Tough-1 I noticed it ran a bit small as well. But even if it runs true to size the extra 2" is quite nice because it hangs a bit more off the end and drapes down a bit longer for extra protection when it's really icky outside.

This works for full sized horses as well, only I may add 4" on a biggie.

Our mare is in a 48" blanket that I actually ordered from a pony store as she is now 'pony sized' in body even though she's still 36" What a chunker!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay great thanks! The listing said to measure from the center of the chest to the point of the hip. I think you are right by adding to the length. In this case, a little big would be better than too small.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 4, 2012)

For blankets, you actually want to measure from the center of the chest, to the center of the tail, and if its an odd number, round up to the next even number. On my chunky horses, I might add 2" to certain blankets.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 4, 2012)

Not sure whether it fits right or not but he certainly looks handsome and stylish.


----------



## chandab (Mar 4, 2012)

Can you let out the front closure straps any? They look like they might be on the tightest adjustment, so for now, loosening those might help the fit.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 4, 2012)

Measurements vary with different blanket brands. I use the Kensingtons, and for them you measure from center of chest to back edge of horse's hindquarters--that is where the blanket ends when it in on the horse so a blanket that measure 46" from chest to back edge will fit a horse that is 46" from center of chest to back edge of quarters. Some other blanket brands tell you to measure from center of chest to center of tail (which never really makes sense, because blankets don't wrap around the back side to meet at the center of the tail!)

At this point it looks like a 42 would fit your horse, if that is a 38. An extra 4" would cover his backside I think. However--that depends where the chest buckles are done up. If they are on the smallest, then you are likely good with a 42 (for now--if he's still growing he may soon outgrow it) but if they are let out to the longest hole, so there's a big open space across his chest, then you probably need bigger than a 42.

Measure the blanket itself from edge of chest end to edge of back side--is it 38, or longer? Now measure the horse from center of chest to back edge of his hindquarters--what do you get there?


----------



## REO (Mar 4, 2012)

mydaddysjag said:


> For blankets, you actually want to measure from the center of the chest, to the center of the tail, and if its an odd number, round up to the next even number. On my chunky horses, I might add 2" to certain blankets.


Yup center of chest to center of butt


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 4, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Not sure whether it fits right or not but he certainly looks handsome and stylish.


AWE THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I'll tell him you said that.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 4, 2012)

chandab said:


> Can you let out the front closure straps any? They look like they might be on the tightest adjustment, so for now, loosening those might help the fit.


Nope, they are on the biggest hole lol. Mommy picked the wrong jacket for him I believe ;-) Anyone need a 38 lol


----------

